# Carma IPO Obedience 5/2/14



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma 5.2.14 on Vimeo

I'm still helping her a bit with the stand out of motion, but I'm happy with her overall 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its all over but the crying. The DB retrieve is very nice, did you use prey drive for the DB or teach it with food then went to ball?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Its all over but the crying. The DB retrieve is very nice, did you use prey drive for the DB or teach it with food then went to ball?


Not sure what that first part means, but I did use food to teach the hold on pvc first before introducing the retrieve.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

It means your pretty much done  and it looks good. In regards to the DB after you taught the hold with food did you start tugging for it or did you just go to rewarding with the ball?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> It means your pretty much done  and it looks good. In regards to the DB after you taught the hold with food did you start tugging for it or did you just go to rewarding with the ball?


Ahh I'd never heard that expression before. But thanks  I never did tug with it, I just shaped the exercise from the hold to the retrieving portion.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Ahh I'd never heard that expression before. But thanks  I never did tug with it, I just shaped the exercise from the hold to the retrieving portion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thanks for the info working on that now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

I think she looks exceptional!!! Great job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Thanks for the info working on that now.


No problem 



[email protected] said:


> I think she looks exceptional!!! Great job! Keep up the good work!


Thank you!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Impressive! 

And intimidating for me, being new to the sport. We are just starting on focus work, so we have a long way to go. But it is always exciting to watch other handlers and dogs progress.


----------

